# Logos Software - which version?



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 17, 2007)

I am considering purchasing the Logos system and am trying to decide which version to get. I am hoping to start an M.Div. program within a year (Whitefield Theological Seminary's DL program) and would like the level of resources to be appropriate for that level of studies. I'm not familiar enough with the various reference works provided in the various packages to tell which is the best buy for the money.

For those of you that use Logos regularly, which package would you recommend?


----------



## Sydnorphyn (May 19, 2007)

I upgraded to the newest version, the thing is good by SLOW, I use Bible Works and Accordance - for Mac, much better if you want lexical and grammatical programs; if you want books, go with the Logos...go with both or all three.

John


----------



## Staphlobob (May 19, 2007)

Sydnorphyn said:


> I upgraded to the newest version, the thing is good by SLOW, I use Bible Works and Accordance - for Mac, much better if you want lexical and grammatical programs; if you want books, go with the Logos...go with both or all three.
> 
> John



I completely agree. I use BibleWorks almost exclusively. I've occasionally tried to use Logos for exegesis, but always kicked myself for doing so and immediately returned to BW. 

Logos is very good for books and more superficial study. But I wouldn't use it for getting and M.Div.

Not familiar with Acordance though.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 20, 2007)

I do have bibleworks 7 which I really like.

I was planning to use Logos mostly as my digital library in preference to physical copies. Which version/package of Logos is the best for the money though? Are there enough "must have" books in any of the 3 Scholar versions to make one of them worth the money? Or am I better off getting the smallest package and then buying all the books I want individually?

For those of you that use Logos package level would you buy now if you were to have 'do over'?


----------

